# bucks draft



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

It looks like Milwaukee is now leaning toward keeping its first-round pick, a Bucks source told Insider. The team has a pretty infamous history of moving out of the first round and opting instead for veterans.

However, with Dunleavy and Borchardt staying in the draft, there's a good likelihood that a top player -- either Jeffries, Borchardt, Qyntel Woods or Dajuan Wagner falls to them at No. 13.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*man...*

I swear the Bucks are afraid to make any big moves...I just can't figure it out! They have so much talent....


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Bucks should trade Allen. He is the best "shooting" guard in the league. I say trade him for R. Wallace, and then trade Big Dog and Mason for some nice bench players. I don;t like the idea of trading Allen, but we do have Redd and T. Thomas will get more minutes too....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*noooo*



> Originally posted by *blove84 *
> I think the Bucks should trade Allen. He is the best "shooting" guard in the league. I say trade him for R. Wallace, and then trade Big Dog and Mason for some nice bench players. I don;t like the idea of trading Allen, but we do have Redd and T. Thomas will get more minutes too....


You did not just say that, TELL ME, YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT!? IF THE BUCKS DIDNT HAVE ALLEN THEY WOULD BE NOTHING! Although Alston is a very solid player! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Allen will never be traded, NEVER!


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

It was just an idea....Yeah, I don't think they should trade him either....but I don't see any takers for Big Dog and Mason...I don't like the Sprewell trade....Maybe they can trade dog and Mason for Mutumbo and some scrubs.....


----------

